# παραγωγικοί φορείς



## dromon (Feb 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Αλήθεια, πώς είναι στα αγγλικά αυτό που ακούμε πολύ συχνά τώρα τελευταία (και όχι μόνο): "παραγωγικοί φορείς" (της χώρας / της πόλης);


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται ότι συνήθως τους μεταφράζουν _representatives of the productive classes_.


----------



## dromon (Feb 1, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να πούμε ότι το πανεπιστήμιο... cooperates with the productive classes of the town... ; Δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ σόι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να το αναλύσει κανείς σε _employers and labour_, _employer and labour organizations_ κ.ά.


----------



## dromon (Feb 1, 2012)

Ναι. Μάλλον πρέπει να αναλυθεί. Σκέφτομαι το collaboration with companies, unions, and other organizations in the local community. Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Είναι λίγο apples and oranges, γιατί οι unions είναι αντιπρόσωποι, οι εταιρείες παράγουν και οι άλλοι οργανισμοί μπορεί να φλυαρούν απλώς.


----------



## dromon (Feb 1, 2012)

Χα χα χα! Μα και η (πιθανή) συνεργασία πανεπιστημίων και "παραγωγικών φορέων" κάπως έτσι δεν είναι; Εκτός αν κάποιος την περιγράψει με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια... Αλλά αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι δουλειά του μεταφραστή.


----------



## dromon (Feb 1, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## cougr (Feb 1, 2012)

Δεν είναι τα _Producer Organizations (PO's)/Groups_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Είναι αντιπρόσωποι εργαζομένων και εργοδοτών (που προσπαθούν να βγάλουν άκρη πριν μπει στη μέση η κυβέρνηση και τα κάνει μπάχαλο).

Προσθήκη:
http://www.antinews.gr/2011/08/30/119705/

Συνάντηση με τους παραγωγικούς φορείς της χώρας, δηλαδή τους εκπροσώπους των εργαζόμενων, τους εμπόρους, τους μικρομεσαίους, είχε… ο αντιπαραγωγικός πρωθυπουργός και οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί του.


----------



## cougr (Feb 2, 2012)

Κατάλαβα, πρόκειται λοιπόν (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) για τα _Social Partner Organizations/Social partners_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2012)

Μου θυμήσατε ένα σύντομο ανέκδοτο:
_Κοινωνικοί εταίροι _:lol:

_Έδιτ_: Δεν είχα δει το από πάνω του Cougr, είχα μείνει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα


----------



## cougr (Feb 2, 2012)

Βάσει αυτού του άρθρου (και άλλων παρόμοιων) θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως *Trade and Industry Bodies/Groups*. 

Απ' ό,τι διαπιστώνω όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σαφής ορισμός του όρου, γι' αυτό και η δυσκολία στη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω κάνει ζημιά, γιατί οι αποδόσεις που πρότεινα αντιστοιχούν στους *εκπροσώπους των παραγωγικών τάξεων*. Οι *παραγωγικοί φορείς* μπορεί να είναι και άλλο πράγμα, π.χ.

Συνάντηση Υφυπουργού Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων με παραγωγικούς φορείς του κλάδου αρωματικών & φαρμακευτικών φυτών...

Με εκπροσώπους των παραγωγικών φορέων συναντήθηκε ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Οικονομικών Παντελής Οικονόμου προκειμένου να ενημερωθεί για τις προτάσεις τους αναφορικά με το φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο. Ο κ. Οικονόμου συναντήθηκε με τον πρόεδρο της Ομοσπονδίας Πρακτόρων ΟΠΑΠ Κυριάκο Τοπτσίδη, τον πρόεδρο του Ε.Β.Ε.Α. Κωνσταντίνο Μίχαλο, τον πρόεδρο της ΓΕ.Σ.Α.Σ.Ε. Θεόδωρο Παπακωνσταντίνου, τον κ. Γκόρτσο από την Ένωση Ελληνικών Τραπεζών, τον πρόεδρο του Σ.Ε.Τ.Ε. Ανδρέα Ανδρεάδη και τον πρόεδρο της Π.Ο.Π.Ε.Κ. Χαράλαμπο Μαυράκη.

Οπότε, ναι, τα χτυπάμε ανά περίπτωση — αν μας εξηγεί το κείμενο τι εννοεί.


----------

